# applecider vinegar brine?



## bryanw20 (Oct 13, 2014)

Back as a kid, the amusement park near me made "BBQ" chickens' and I thought they were great (I think hey were 1/2's), cookedi n a huge cinder block pit with metal grates over them.

Anyway I asked someone if there was a recipe, they said 50/50 apple cider vinegar and melted butter, salt & pepper.  and  to add generous amounts to all sides while grilling.

Does this sound correct? if so, will it adapted to my smoker?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 13, 2014)

You certainly can make a brine or marinade with apple cider vinegar. There's quite a few different ones out there.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 13, 2014)

image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 13, 2014


















image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 13, 2014


----------



## bryanw20 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks. I think I saw one in another post here, sounds better than 50/50 cider butter. I'll have to expirement.

I guess I'd want to continue to coat/mop it with the mixture. Using a silicone basting brush? Obviusly would ahve to make 2 'brines', you don't want to re-apply what raw chicken has been bathing in right?!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 14, 2014)

Sounds like when I was younger. I would baste the meat with 1 : 1 Vinegar and Water . Good , and was great with Carolina Sauce... Thanks for the kick in the memory...


----------



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2014)

bryanw20 said:


> Back as a kid, the amusement park near me made "BBQ" chickens' and I thought they were great (I think hey were 1/2's), cookedi n a huge cinder block pit with metal grates over them.
> 
> Anyway I asked someone if there was a recipe, they said 50/50 apple cider vinegar and melted butter, salt & pepper. and to add generous amounts to all sides while grilling.
> 
> Does this sound correct? if so, will it adapted to my smoker?


That was always my Pop's basting secret sauce, apple cider vinegar and butter and cooking oil. He mopped with it when grilling chicken halves. Well he added some salt and cracked black with it too. He always said the vinegar made 'em tender with a distintive kick, the butter/oil browned 'em perfectly. He mopped with a red rag wrapped around a stick and tied on with baling wire....LOL  Everytime without fail!

Everyone loved it. Even when cooking on a reefer grate over a camp fire in the ditch....ROFLMAO you'd have had to been there.

Its still how I grill to this day, used on chickens, ribs, crabs, oysters, etc etc.....


----------

